# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Humor?

## Mordan

maldives.jpg 
explain to me please 
It is great now in the Maldives. 
впрочем к тебе это не имеет никакого отношения. Работай, не Отвлекайся 
However to you it has no relation. Work, Do not be distracted. 
Is this humor?

----------


## iCake

That's a rather cruel humor. It's a thing called demotivator  ::

----------


## alexsms

Mordan, 
The idea behind this is an average office worker stuck in tedious and boring office routine. It's warm and relaxing somewhere (Maldives in this case), but you have tedious work to do, so sit and work.  
I agree this is less than low-brow 'humour'.

----------


## Antonio1986

Russians have an extremely different sense of humor in comparison with other Europeans. 
This for me sounds like an oskarplenie. 
What it wants to say? On the one hand I am the idiot working and on the other hand the rich are having holidays drinking cocktails without worries in Malvides? 
Immediately when I saw the picture the first idea that came to my mind was: "F.ck those who relax in that place!"
What the Russians thought?

----------


## RedFox

Лично я думаю, что это глупая картинка и попытка пошутить от человека, не имеющего чувства юмора.  ::

----------


## alexsms

Antonio,
This 'humour' reminds me of 'office bottom dweller' discussion I started in 2011 office plankton

----------


## Mordan

гагага! *офисный планктон * г  
а что это оскарпление (oskarplenie)? 
I actually liked to message when i first read it. Made me smile. I thought I would ask on this MR forum though. I did well.  ::  
I see this as Why should you care about rich people? Imagine students looking at this picture during their study time  :: ... What's the point of wasting your time doing non productive stuff like dreaming about holidays and being rich? Or "Be happy with what you have?" но слова работай, не отвлекайся немного агрессивные   
Of course if you don't have a sense of humor, your might resent those well-off people.

----------


## iCake

> а что это оскарпление (oskarplenie)?

 He meant оскорбление (an insult)

----------


## alexsms

> а что это оскарпление (oskarplenie)?

 not necessarily, it's a humorous metaphorical description (but the connotation is not very positive), but could be an insult if used in a certain manner...
also you are perfectly right when you say about aggressiveness of the phrase in topic question.

----------


## Полуношник

Demotivational posters are often insulting. Как любят говорить на lurkmore "чуть чаще, чем всегда". 
This one is not a particularly good though.

----------


## Mordan

Hello, 
I wasn't really aware of that kind of demotivational humor.  adventuredemotivator.jpg 
This one made me laugh.. you know after seeing SOOOO many videos of  people doing extremely dangerous things for showing it off on  youtube,... that picture cracked me up.

----------


## Soft sign

> Attachment 1010

 I cannot see the attachment:  

> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

----------


## Throbert McGee

> maldives.jpg 
> explain to me please 
> It is great now in the Maldives. 
> впрочем к тебе это не имеет никакого отношения. Работай, не Отвлекайся 
> However to you it has no relation. Work, Do not be distracted. 
> Is this humor?

 Если бы такая картина висела на стене в темной, жаркой, душной фабрике где-то в Мексике, и средний работник в той фабрике зарабатывает всего два доллара в день, и никогда не достигнет возможность выехать в отпуск на мальдивный пляж, тогда это не было бы юмор, а какой-то садизм.  
Но, если бы такая картина висела на стене в московском офисе, где сотрудники сидят в плюшевых стульях, работатют за компьютерами в помещением с кондиционером против июльского зноя, мечтают о двенедельнем зимнем отпуске на пляже где-то на Кипре... тогда ЭТО юмор было бы. (Не очень смешно, а всё-таки юмор.)

----------


## Throbert McGee

> I cannot see the attachment:

 It's a "Demotivator"-style poster with a guy doing a very dangerous-looking stunt on a mountain bike, with the caption:  *ADVENTURE
Keep Living Like There's No Tomorrow
And You'll Be Right Sooner Than You Think*  
P.S. Note that "to live like there's no tomorrow" is a крылатое выражение in English -- and maybe that's why this poster seems a little bit funnier than the Russian example (because, as far as I know, there isn't a common expression about taking a vacation in the Maldives).

----------


## maxmixiv

Not too funny picture, indeed, but it is definitely humor, reminding popular old joke from USSR times.
Typical situation: 
Instead of studying in warm classes, students of my class in school (i.e. *школьники*) are helping kolkhoz's workers to gather beet crop. 
Beet had not grown, it is snowing in September, and there is no hope to get warm in the field. All are in low spirits. Suddenly one guy screams cheerfully:
 "Работайте, негры, солнце ещё высоко!"
Isn't it funny  ::

----------


## fortheether

"Isn't it funny" 
I guess in a "Blazing Saddles" un-politically correct way. 
Scott

----------


## Mordan

> P.S. Note that "to live like there's no tomorrow" is a крылатое выражение in English -- and maybe that's why this poster seems a little bit funnier than the Russian example (because, as far as I know, there isn't a common expression about taking a vacation in the Maldives).

 I agree.  Like There's no Tomorrow makes it funny. The play on words is well done. 
I think the Russian one in the right context can be funny. Similar to the "Работайте, негры, солнце ещё высоко!"
If it is screamed by a guy doing the work along with his comrades. Provides some funny insight on their hardship.  :: . It all depends on the way it is delivered

----------


## Mordan

I need help to understand another russian one. 
I can't find a good translation of упёртым. Спасибо!     В жизни надо быть упёртым, но не бараном. (демотиватор) | naFUNya

----------


## RedFox

> I need help to understand another russian one. 
> I can't find a good translation of упёртым. Спасибо! В жизни надо быть упёртым, но не бараном. (демотиватор) | naFUNya

 I think, упёртый = stubborn. At least, a dictionary says "stubborn - having or showing dogged determination not to change one's attitude or position on something, esp. in spite of good arguments or reasons to do so.", and this definition fits well. 
By the way, there are three similarly looking words, that have similar meanings: упёртый, упорный, упрямый.
Упёртый often has negative connotations ("stubborn, not flexible").
Упорный has positive ones ("dogged, strong, persistent").
And упрямый is more or less neutral. Not so negative as упёртый. 
The picture is related to Russian proverb: "Смотреть как баран на новые ворота"
The point is that sheep/rams usually walk along familiar routes and stand against any attempts of bringing them to unknown territory.
If a person is "showing dogged determination not to change his/her attitude or position", we can say: "Он на это смотрит как баран на новые ворота."

----------


## maxmixiv

Looks like _obstinate_ also fits.

----------


## alexsms

упёртый - word with negative connotation for stubborn, pursuit of one's goal
the expression is Упёртый, как баран = Stubborn as a ram (meaning is negative, ram being a symbol of stubborn stupidity in Russian culture) 
So the implication is: One has to be stubborn in pursuit of one's goals in life, but not too stubborn in a ramlike fashion.

----------


## Mordan

another one i like 
Мой отпуск  Мой отпуск.jpg

----------


## Medved

> Если бы такая картина висела на стене в темной, жаркой, душной фабрике  где-то в Мексике, *где* средний работник в той фабрике зарабатывает всего  два доллара в день, и никогда не достигнет *получит* возможност*и* выехать в отпуск  на мальдив*ский* пляж, тогда это не было бы *был бы не* юмор, а какой-то садизм. 
>  Но, если бы такая картина висела на стене в московском офисе, где  сотрудники сидят в плюшевых *велюровых креслах* стульях, работают за компьютерами в  помещени*и* с кондиционером, против *защищающим их от* июльского зноя, мечтают о дв*ух*недельн*о*м  зимнем отпуске на пляже где-то на Кипре... тогда ЭТО *был бы* юмор было бы. (Не  очень смешно, а всё-таки юмор.)

 Если б я имел коня - это был бы номер.
Если б конь имел меня - я, б, наверно помер...
(Анекдот про Вовочку) 
Сидеть на стуле / сидеть в кресле 
Плюшевый: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4427/...2378a_orig.jpg
Велюровый: https://b-a.d-cd.net/2978648s-960.jpg

----------

